# Pellet gun + beautiful afternoon = 4 dead bunnies



## Fyshslayer (Oct 23, 2008)

Went out bunny hunting with my pellet gun today. Weather was perfect. Shot four of them and bumped two more out of their brush piles before I saw them. I like hunting them with a pellet gun because there is no meat damage. Anybody else do this, other than in their backyard?


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

does garden controll count? I usually do good around the squash plants this time of year. Just curious, what pellets are you using?


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I used to hunt squirrel with my Crossman 760, that was a long time ago, like 35 years +. 

What are you using for a pellet gun?


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

My wife got me an RWS model 34 for Christmas last year & I feel like a kid again. Shot 2 snowshoes with it the first time I took it out. Tried like heck last year to get a cottontail, but no luck. Really would like to try to hook up with someone with a beagle this year. Anyway, pretty awsome to get 4 in one day, congrats. John H.


----------



## Fyshslayer (Oct 23, 2008)

Its just some Crosman .177 caliber 10 pump I got about 8 years ago. I usually shoot the bunnies in the head or neck, so any pointed pellet works just fine. I prefer the new gamo alloy pellets. They are amazing, usually the rabbits just twitch once. The trick is seeing the rabbits right away so you don't have to sit and stare into the brush pile. The rabbits freak when you just stand there staring in. I always look for their big black eye. The big glassy sucker is easy to see. I have shot them in the chest before but they always seem to get down a hole or something before they die. When i shoot them in the backyard (I live in a sub-division) I usually have to shoot them from about 20 yards and they usually run into someone elses yard and die. My neighbor actually thinks that her dog kills them! LOL


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

I have nailed so many squirrels with this gun, large and small to the ground they fall. I do not mind the larger squirrels, it's the small little red squirrels that get my goat.
My neighbor has old trees in their yard and every spring more move in after i clear them out. Sunny days bring them out in droves until that first shot. It had better been true because now you will have to wait for the next one to move. Luckily, you never have to wait very long as i have never known a red squirrel to sit still. I use the pointed tip Guardians. they also make a hollow point but why bother when you know something works, you stick with it. My longest kill shot was 65 yards with a three inch high hold.


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

lol fyshslayer your neighbor doent see a little hole with blood running out of it? or fecal matter of some sort? lol i think if a dog gota squirrel it would be in shreds quick unless its one of them chiuawas or whatever. i think the squirrel would win that fight.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

i like using my CO2 powered pellet gun to knock squirrels down from the trees. i have a 4X scope on it and use hollowpoint pellets. its a good shot once you sight it in, and powerful to drop them where they plop.


----------



## Fyshslayer (Oct 23, 2008)

bradym54 said:


> lol fyshslayer your neighbor doent see a little hole with blood running out of it? or fecal matter of some sort? lol i think if a dog gota squirrel it would be in shreds quick unless its one of them chiuawas or whatever. i think the squirrel would win that fight.


 Well most of the time the rabbits is half eaten by time she sees her dog with it. Which is a german shepard by the way...


----------



## TommyB (Nov 15, 2007)

nice


----------

